
Ask HN: Why does GitHub have a black bar? - simplehuman
Is this their new design or did something bad happen? If it&#x27;s the former, I am lost for words. Why such a depressing color?
======
erlich
I thought someone important had died...

~~~
szydan
That one gave me a good laugh ;-)

------
jna_sh
"Dark header has arrived on [http://GitHub.com](http://GitHub.com) for desktop
and mobile! First of many iterative design changes coming"

[https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830138373230653440](https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830138373230653440)

------
flying_sheep
I thought it was browser rendering error but I was wrong.

I thought it was CSS error but I was wrong.

I thought it was about Trump's act but I was wrong.

How can it be the new design? The title bar should never be the focus of the
layout but now it is. It catches our attention before the content which is
more important.

------
alevale
OMG, please tell me they will roll that back, it's stupid but i can't focus
anymore on the code, I just see a black bar with a lot of contrast in my
screen... It's funny that so many people got the same impression than me, that
something was going very very wrong

------
rr-
I don't understand why they're changing anything, I always looked up to
GitHub's design as one of the best looking and consistent designs on the
Internet. The new black bar looks very bland, out of place and definitely
worse than previous one. This feels like a change for the sake of it...

------
scazzy
Part of design upgrades. A responsive mobile design also coming the way
[https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830505943800573952](https://twitter.com/mdo/status/830505943800573952)

------
theosp
[https://medium.com/@cwodtke/users-dont-hate-change-they-
hate...](https://medium.com/@cwodtke/users-dont-hate-change-they-hate-
you-461772fbcac7#.84k2i2hrj)

------
ryanfs
Hah! I felt so strongly about it I made a chrome extension to put it back to
how it was.

~~~
Trindaz
Which is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13619401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13619401)

------
victor-li
If you also dislike the new black navigation bar: [https://github.com/victor-
li/github-white-navbar](https://github.com/victor-li/github-white-navbar)

------
dharness
The designers at github must be going through some pretty dour times...

------
chippy
did it happen around the same time as Topics? I think topics are very useful.
Much easier to find related repos than searching through a fork

------
orb_yt
This needs to be optional, it looks terrible.

------
grw_
I thought I'd been marked..

------
mrahmadawais
It looks pretty odd to me too.

------
guruz
GothHub..

